# CMS 1500 History - Does anyone know



## katums85 (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find some history on the CMS 1500 form. When it was created/first used, etc?
Thank you for any help.
Katie C CPC


----------



## fredabrinson (May 5, 2010)

*CMS Website has the info*

Hey Katie,

CMS has a fact sheet that contains a lot of info, including history, on the 1500.  Please follow the link below for the fact sheet.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/form_cms-1500_fact_sheet.pdf

If the above doesn't work, go to the CMS website, to the MLN Network catalog.  "CMS From 1500 At A Glance" is on page 13.  Here is that link.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MLNCatalog.pdf

Happy reading!


----------

